# Food Safety News Tue 11/5/2019



## daveomak.fs (Nov 5, 2019)

Food Safety News
Tue 11/5/2019 4:01 AM





Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 





















* Recommendations on romaine, leafy greens soon to move to implementation stage*
By Coral Beach on Nov 05, 2019 12:05 am Produce industry leaders say work to review and improve food safety measures for romaine lettuce and other leafy greens is on track and should mostly be wrapped up in March 2020, two years after a deadly outbreak. Once the recommendations are in place, work toward implementation will begin, with the trade associations planning to tackle...  Continue Reading



* FSA chief expresses food standards concerns*
By Joe Whitworth on Nov 05, 2019 12:04 am The Food Standards Agency is currently more concerned about issues relating to food standards than hygiene, according to the authority’s chief executive. Emily Miles, chief executive of the Food Standards Agency (FSA), said the agency is more worried about the food standards space than the food hygiene area. Food hygiene is about the safety of...  Continue Reading



* FDA may add sesame to list of major food allergens requiring label disclosure*
By News Desk on Nov 05, 2019 12:01 am An estimate of 17 percent of children who have food allergies are allergic to sesame, according to research published in Pediatric Allergy and Immunology. Sesame is one of the 10 most common childhood food allergies and severe reactions are common. The Food and Drug Administration is currently considering adding sesame to the list of allergens...  Continue Reading



* 22 tons of poultry that should not have been in U.S. recalled for skipping inspection*
By News Desk on Nov 04, 2019 09:47 pm Cay Thi Queentrees Food USA, an importer of record out of Garden Grove, CA, has recalled 43,848 pounds of poultry products that were imported and distributed in the United States without the benefit of FSIS import re-inspection, according to the U.S. Department of Agriculture’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS). Additionally, the products were imported...  Continue Reading



* Del Monte, Walmart, Kroger, Trader Joe’s fresh vegetable products among those recalled for Listeria risk*
By News Desk on Nov 04, 2019 09:37 pm Mann Packing Co. Inc. has recalled dozens of fresh vegetable products sold by some retailers in the United States and Canada. Brands in the U.S. subject to recall include Del Monte, Trader Joe’s, Walmart Marketside, Kroger and HEB. The recall is a response to notifications by the Food and Drug Administration and the Canadian Food Inspection...  Continue Reading


* Dozens more fresh vegetable products recalled because of Listeria monocytogenes risk*
By News Desk on Nov 04, 2019 12:14 pm A nationwide recall of freshcut vegetables continues to expand with dozens of products and multiple brands now on the list. Products potentially contaminated with Listeria monocytogenes are cole slaw, riced cauliflower, green beans, noodles, kale salads and more. Some of the products do not expire for 10 days or more, so consumers and businesses are...  Continue Reading


----------



## dr k (Nov 6, 2019)

I had two Mann's Nourish Spicy Thai bowls with the UPC code and date that this recall covers. This is a nice forum. I'll be taking them back.


----------

